# Question on Lowrance HDS 5 and Elite 5 or 7 using the same transducer as the 5?



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am trying to decide over the next day or two to buy Garmin 73DV or buy and Elite 5 or 7 with maps. Can I use the same transducer as the HDS 5. Also if I can , whats the trick to get it to read off the same transducer. I also have Garmin 50DV which I use in the bow and stern. I like using the units with whole screen one doing gps other for fish finder. I also have Garmin venture hand help with maps that I enjoy using at the dash with my HDS 5


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

No the Elite and HDS use different ducers


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Appreciate the reply, will look into the Garmin 50DV and 73DV. I have the 50 and like it, so will go that route


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Depending which elite unit you by they do use the same ducers the blue plug. Now you can not link a hds with an elite unit to share one ducer on both or share data between. But there are some great bundles going on with the elite units being pared with the ducer and Navionics nav + chip which will help you out in the long run.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

jcoholich said:


> Depending which elite unit you by they do use the same ducers the blue plug. Now you can not link a hds with an elite unit to share one ducer on both or share data between. But there are some great bundles going on with the elite units being pared with the ducer and Navionics nav + chip which will help you out in the long run.



Which Elite with nav + chip are you talking about 5 or 7, price I am looking at for Garmin 73DV with trans and maps is $425


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

To stay around that price range you would be looking at an elite 5.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

will a elite and the new hook work off same ducer? thinking of upgrading from7 to 9 then use one just for mapping on the dash.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yea they will run off same ducer


----------

